# low blood platelets



## wanna.b.mommy

I haven't been on the site for a while, but I need some advice or maybe some of your experiences I have just found out that my blood count is low my platelets are at 86,000 and are supposed to be between 150,000-400,000. My Dr. is sending me to a parinatologist, I guess I am high risk now. Has anyone gone through this what was your experience? :wacko:


----------



## Rickles

Hey I posted about this earlier in the week. Mine have been falling too - started at 154, then 127, then 111 (32 weeks), waiting for latest test result on Tues. Unless you have high bp and other signs of pre-eclampsia then you are NOT high risk. It's actually pretty common 5-7 percent of pregnant women have this and the vast majority have non eventful births and their platelets return to normal within days /a month of giving birth.

Every hospital is different but essentially you are more likely to be under consultant led care than midwife. If it drops below 70 / 80 you usually can't have an epidural, if it drops below 50 you might have to have a c section under general. 

BUT there are things they can do to boost your platelet count around the time you give birth. You can be given IVIG (platelets) or steroids or a blood transfusion. The other thing is platelets do bounce around a bit so yours might rebound up. 

I've not been referred to anyone, they are just monitoring it up until birth, and will talk me through options around 36 -38 weeks re: birth plan. Every hospital treats it differently so ask your doctor what the cut off points are likely to be for various options. 

I hope that helps. I've done a lot of research as I didn't find many responses here. If you find out anything else from your doctor - please let me know!!

xx


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

Thank you so much for the response. I don't have any other signs of pre eclampsia thank god! I will definetly post after I see the specialist next week..


----------



## ann89

I had low platelets my first pregnant. Didn't find out until I was in labor and they were at 16,000. During labor they just gave me a blood transfusion. Mine were low because of hellp syndrome.


----------



## Rickles

Hey wannabmommy - Mine are still dropping - down to 104. I've been referred to the obstetrician next week, they still say they are not that concerned but I need to have a chat with him about options / outcomes. Will keep you posted.


----------



## inuka

during pregnancy the volume of the blood increases and the all element in it are more diluted. for this reason erythrocytes and platelets and other formed element might decrease. but the value you point is a bit low, So a good doctors guidance is must.

But anyway do not worry, everything will be ok :)


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

I have been prescribed it for 15 days 20mg the first 5 days, then 10mg for the next 5, and 5 for the last 5 days because my platelets are low so the steroid will bring them up.. If I don't take them and leave my platelets at the level they are now I will not have the option of the epidural. If my levels drop any lower I will have to get a c-section and be put to sleep during it. The reason I don't want to take it is because of the side effects I have read about. It can make your blood pressure high, retain salt making you swell, weight gain, headaches, insomnia, hot flashes, and some have reported depression, anxiety attacks and even mania. All of these side effects are things we are trying to avoid while pregnant.. The steroid is safe to take it will not effect my baby. I am 35 weeks and 5 days so only 4 weeks and 2 days left. I am really really at a loss I don't know if I should take them or not.. Has anyone taken it and what were your side effects?


----------



## Rickles

Me again!!

I haven't but I'm not keen to - from what I've heard/read they're really not that pleasant and that's when you're not pregnant!! I'm seeing a consultant tomorrow and will tell you what they say about possible treatment if required. 

My understanding is here they do nothing until you're platelets are below 80... but not sure what they do then, if you still want an epidural. x


----------



## Rickles

Just reporting back.
I've been told no treatment will be given, but I will be induced if they continue to drop. Unlikely to be before 38 weeks, and chances are they will let me got to term. Had bloods today - get results tomorrow. Bloods every week to track the drop.
Had a chat with the anaesthetist who said no epidural below 80, but if I was 79 he's probably do it... just told me to worry about it when the time comes xx


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

Rickles said:


> Just reporting back.
> I've been told no treatment will be given, but I will be induced if they continue to drop. Unlikely to be before 38 weeks, and chances are they will let me got to term. Had bloods today - get results tomorrow. Bloods every week to track the drop.
> Had a chat with the anaesthetist who said no epidural below 80, but if I was 79 he's probably do it... just told me to worry about it when the time comes xx

I started the steroids yesterday and have noticed they make me very very hyper for the first few hours and very thirsty and hungry constantly so watching what I eat. I was told since min were at 86 that I cannot have an epidural unless they get above 100.. Also if the steroids don't work and I keep dropping I may need a c section and a transfusion.. I would have to be put to sleep for so I decided to take the pills and pray they work.. keep me posted!


----------



## Rickles

My latest bloods came back at 90 :( so falling pretty fast. Got another test on Tuesday and then appt with consultant next Thursday to make a plan. Hoping I get to 38 weeks before they induce. xx


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

Rickles said:


> My latest bloods came back at 90 :( so falling pretty fast. Got another test on Tuesday and then appt with consultant next Thursday to make a plan. Hoping I get to 38 weeks before they induce. xx

how many weeks are you now.. I am on my phone so can't see if you have a ticker. I am on the steroids untill the first then they are going to retest if they haven't risen I am just going to leave it be and hope for the best I'm not likeing the medication. Hopefully you don't have to take them. Keep me posted after your appointment


----------



## Rickles

I'm 3 days behind you, so 36 weeks at the mo!! (Also having a baby Harris - very weird)... Will keep you updated once I speak to the consultant. Hope you start to feel better, I did hear the steroids weren't nice :( x


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

Rickles said:


> I'm 3 days behind you, so 36 weeks at the mo!! (Also having a baby Harris - very weird)... Will keep you updated once I speak to the consultant. Hope you start to feel better, I did hear the steroids weren't nice :( x

Did they say why they would induce?? That hasn't been brought up by my Dr.. Wow that is weird lol! I am feeling okay just hungry all the time and don't get very much sleep cause they keep me awake. your so close to delivery i hope they can help somehow bring yours up in such a short time.


----------



## Rickles

Hiya - just saw consultant. Platelets held at 90 at last test :). 

She says they will induce (if cervix favourable) once platelets drop below 100 and you are past 38 weeks... that way you have all the options (i.e. epidural) open to you... she said they don't like to sit back and watch them fall as you get closer to term as they realise c section under general is the worst possible outcome for most women. 

So I have another blood test and consult next Thurs which will include vaginal exam. She says they will then more than likely book me in for an induction the following week (at 38 weeks +). That will only change if my platelet go up. Or they may delay induction if cervix is totally unfavourable... but would try and do it before platelets drop below 80.

How are you getting on?


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

I wish you luck! Soon you will meet ur little girl. I'm alright still taking the medication. I have an appointment Monday I am going to ask my Dr for the blood work then because I will be done with the prescription. I hope my count has gone up and if it has gone up to 100 it more I may ask if it is possible to be induced since I will be 38 weeks on Thursday.


----------



## Rickles

Hope your appt goes well tomorrow. Keep me posted. I'm going in on Thursday for repeat bloods and possibly to set induction date. Will report back... x


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

Dr apt went terrible. I gained 8 lbs this week.. because of the steroids my cervix is still high and not dialated at all and baby is nowhere near the pelvic area, so she says a vaginal delivery is highly unlikely. I am so upset one because I really wanted to do this natural and two because I took the steroids to avoid the c section.. I broke down in the office because I am so overwhelmed I am just ready for him to be herei am so over being pregnant :cry:


----------



## Rickles

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aw hun that really sucks... Do you know what your current platelet count is? (Have the steroids lifted enough for an epi so you can be awake for the csec). I totally understand how frustrating it is, I wanted a waterbirth in the midwife suite and was told at my first consultant appt that was NEVER gonna happen:dohh: I cry after every appointment!!! 

Weight gain is really common with steroids, but it should fall off once you stop taking them. I've got my next blood test tomorrow and then results and appt on Thursday, I'll let you know what they come back with.

Hang in there hun - in a couple of weeks we'll both have our babies and this platelet stress will seem like a distant memory :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

I don't know my platelet count as of right now. She won't do blood work till next week. Over a month ago they were 86,000 haven't checked them since then. I have two pills left in my prescription. My next appointment is monday. I really really hope that they went up enough to get the epidural so I can at least be awake during the surgery. Keep in touch!


----------



## Rickles

Hey - my platelet count today was up to 98 - they have no explanation for it, seeing the consultant tomorrow, will report back. Hope yours come back high enough for an epi x


----------



## Rickles

They've decided to keep monitoring until I spontaneously go into labour! I have to have weekly blood tests... but they've decided not to induce unless they drop below 90. They have said there is no guarantees what labour might do to the blood count... but they think it has stabilised. x


----------



## ann89

Best luck to you!


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

I am waiting for the results of my blood test I got it yesterday.. Hopefully they call me today with the results.. my baby is still very high and is not dropping into my pelvic area so dr thinks csection is likely now just praying that the platelets are up above 100 so i can get the spinal and not be put to sleep for his birth.. I hope your stay up! we are so close to meeting the little ones. Keep in touch


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

So just got a call from the Dr's assistant my platelets are continueing to drop they are now at 75,000 even after taking the steroids. They did nothing. The Dr wasn't in the office today to go over so I will wait to hear from her tomorrow. I am prepareing to be told I will have the c section under general anesthesia. I am really bumbed.


----------



## Rickles

Aww hun :( I can totally empathise - it's my worst fear.

At my hospital they let you try for a natural delivery if you are above 50,000. Instead of an epidural you can use what they call Patient Controlled Anaesthesia - the drug is called Remifentanil. You press a button every time you feel a contraction and it gives pain relief... It's not AS good as an epi, and you have to be monitored all the time, but they've said they will give me that if I drop too low. Maybe ask your consultant about alternatives - they sent me to see the anaesthetist who told me about the above.

I have another blood test today... but so far seem to be keeping above 80...

xx


----------



## Rickles

So my latest count is now 88 (down from 98, 6 days ago). Consultant has asked to see me tomorrow... will keep you posted. xx


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

Update went to my ob appointment yesterday and was sent straight to the hospital because my blood pressure was 164/124. I have been here since 6:30 last night they inserted cervidal to help soften my cervix I'm now having 4-5 contractions an hour. In about an hour will check my cervix and call Dr for next step... But some good news they ran my platelets and they came back 122!! Hope all is well with you and yours are still rising.


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

I hope all is well with you hun, my baby boy was born on 8/14/12 via caesarean. we are doing very well! I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Rickles

Hiya

Maddie was born on the 14th Aug. My waters broke but nothing so was then induced after 36 hours. it was a bit tough as I went from 3-9cm in 1.5 hours as they over stimulated my uterus with the drip :( So I ended up with forceps (no ventuose due to platelet count - mine stayed at 90 - 100)... and only gas and air!!! :( 

However she is perfect and we are totally in love. 

Thanks for sharing your situation - it was nice to have someone else going through the same thing at the same time - enjoy your little man!!!! xx


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

I am glad we both have our precious babies now and our worries are over. Well at least for ourselves now we can just worry to much about they LO lol.. I think it is awesome that they share a birthday and they are both baby Harris! Congrats mama! We did it!


----------



## Pandoraclogau

Hi just read your previous post about platelets. Mine have dropped to 62 000 and am being induced on 14 october - I was also told about the pca self administering pain releif. Just wondering how did you get on during the birth? thanks


----------

